# Atlas Electrical wiring diagram



## albuh99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi , First of all Thanks to everyone for your help for the newbies like me. 
I bought used 2018 Atlas 3.6 Trendline 4 Motion with 85000 km in August, of course warranty is over, I do a lot of driving, 105000 already on speedometer today.
In overall I like this car, only one concern, can't find the reason why outside side mirrors heaters don't work, wires connected, I replaced passenger side mirror with new one, 
I don't have the heater option on the mirror regulator knob, only L-O-R, I tried turn ON rear window defroster in all three positions , rear glass is warm, but mirrors dead cold. Outside temperature below 0 C.
Was looking on the internet electrical diagram, no luck so far, may be someone can point me where all this heaters wires connected, relay location, before I'll take a part half of the car chasing the harness. 
Thanks


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I thought all the early model Atlas had the heated mirrors, and this defrost function controlled by a position on the mirror switch. Makes wonder if the switch may have been replaced by one without the defrost position. Here's a link to what might be an economical fix.









2018 2019 2020 VW ATLAS - SIDE VIEW DOOR MIRROR SWITCH | eBay


Please click here to view detais.



www.ebay.com


----------



## albuh99 (Nov 6, 2020)

A4MOS19 said:


> I thought all the early model Atlas had the heated mirrors, and this defrost function controlled by a position on the mirror switch. Makes wonder if the switch may have been replaced by one without the defrost position. Here's a link to what might be an economical fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I’m not an expert but the below site shows the options for 2018; Trendline; Comfortline and Execline (+variants) and none of them show heated mirrors being available.
2018 Volkswagen Atlas Execline 4MOTION Specifications - The Car Guide (guideautoweb.com)

In the U.S. heated door mirrors are not available on the base level “S Trim” but are added to in the “SE Trim”.
What Are the 2018 VW Atlas Trim Levels and Prices? (schworervolkswagen.com)

Perhaps this one sample is incorrect but heated mirrors appear to not be offered on your Trendline.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a 2019 SE and no heat on mirrors. No switch either. I do note the mirror switch/knob is incredibly flimsy and you can spin it around it circles easily. The selector for Left and Right is very poor.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the accurate info Chris4789, correct you are. The S trim with heated mirrors only became standard in 2019. My mistake on thinking the 2018's would've had them. Not sure speed51133! why yours wouldn't have them. 

2019 Volkswagen Atlas: Review, Trims, Specs, Price, New Interior Features, Exterior Design, and Specifications


----------



## albuh99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks Guys, My main concern, mirrors itself wired and heating elements are in place, looks like I need to find where wires should be connected.
In case if anyone has wiring diagram this would be nice. Thanks


----------



## StormaLore (7 mo ago)

It may well be that someone before you has already tried to fix the mirror heater on their own. This possibility should not be ruled out. Also, the reason you cannot figure it out maybe that the wiring is non-standard, or you simply do not have enough knowledge. If I were you, I would hire an electrician to fix this problem. However, we all know that the services of an electrician are not cheap. So I would suggest you take a small electrician course for yourself. You will always need this knowledge. The site https://www.electricianclasses.com/how-long-does-it-take-to-become-an-electrician/ has information on how to do this quickly.


----------

